# the INFAMOUS battle!!! help



## Makeupmajesty (Mar 18, 2015)

seems as if MOST WOC have a battle of finding a foundation shade that suites not only their undertone, but works with their skin type.
  Im a beauty enthusiast and find pleasure in trying multiple brands and not just ONE brand.
  I feel as though ive tried a number of foundations...and cant seem to find the perfect match...

  I am VERY oily,
  foundations tend to oxidize making me appear ORANGE!
   ive been matched to the INFAMOUS  MAC nc45/50 as everyone is when the color specialist doesn't know what to match you with.
  50-TOO DARK/ORANGE


  ANY SUGGESTIONS.. DRUGSTORE or high end...

  estee double wear?
  lancome?
  becca?
  stila?
  Maybelline fit  me?
  true match ?
  colorstay ?


  help me pweassssse,


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 18, 2015)

I would try Becca MUFE or lancome Actually I believe Lancome teint idole in 460 may work I am a true Nc 50 and it a tad too Light but darker than NC 45


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh if the foundation is too orange u may have a red/cool undertone (red +yellow =orange)


----------



## Makeupmajesty (Mar 18, 2015)

that's very helpful.
  I appreciate your insight..
  I want to buy about 2-3 foundations this week.
  definitely going to stock up and try the new black opal foundtions, and stick foundations.
  have u tried black radiance?
  do u own the new cg queen collection foundation?


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 18, 2015)

No I have not tried cover girl or black radiance however I do like Black Opal they have excellent color range. I would suggest you go to Sephora if u have one near you and get samples of foundations before you try them also try to get your oil production under control through your skin care


----------



## Makeupmajesty (Mar 18, 2015)

i have changed my skincare regimen...
  im currently  transitioning to find something better suited for my oily skin and pores.
  ive been obsessed with oils and serums and hydrating for night...
  ppl claim oils combat oil production...

  I go to Sephora everytime I see something I want to try....
  often given shades still too dark.
  I continue the process.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 18, 2015)

It depends on the oil and the reason why your skin is oily


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh don't let them match u look at the shade then say can I have a sample of whatever foundation in____ shade so you try what u think matches you


----------



## sagehen (Mar 18, 2015)

da_hood_model said:


> I would try Becca MUFE or lancome Actually I believe Lancome teint idole in 460 may work I am a true Nc 50 and it a tad too Light but darker than NC 45


 Or try 470 C in the Lancome Teint Idole. You can get samples of both at a Lancome counter. That one is a secret gem. I don't know why it is not carried in certain stores, but I have found it at Macy's. I have not found a good match in ELDW since the reformulation in 2012. I am Black Radiance Nutmeg, Revlon Colorstay Caramel, Face Atelier Zero Plus, Marc Jacobs Cocoa Medium (a bit red on me) and Kat Von D 66 or 71 in the liquid, depending on the season, Becca Ever Matte in Sienna, CG Queen 3-in-1 (great oil control for a DS foundation) in Golden Honey or Amber Glow (the best match for me is a mixture of those two shades), Clinique Stay Matte in Amber. Black Radiance, I tried, cannot remember the shade, but was an oily mess within an hour. Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 21, 2015)

Makeupmajesty said:


> seems as if MOST WOC have a battle of finding a foundation shade that suites not only their undertone, but works with their skin type.
> Im a beauty enthusiast and find pleasure in trying multiple brands and not just ONE brand.
> I feel as though ive tried a number of foundations...and cant seem to find the perfect match...
> 
> ...


Hmmm I'm KIND OF NC50. It comes off a bit too orangey on me as well but I set it with Ben Nye Olive Sand & Nutmeg powders and it neutralizes it for me.

  My truest color match has been NARS All Day Luminous Weightless foundation in Trinidad, but it is on the sheerer side and your oils might shine through pretty fast. It has a very neutral undertone. MUFE HD Foundation in 177 is the next closest. It is pretty full coverage, but I find it can slide around on me a bit.

  When I want a full coverage face that will last and keep oils at bay, I use Estee Lauder Double Wear 6W1 mixed with a little Maybelline Infallabile Pro Matte in Cocoa to darken it a tad. I've just recently found this combo since the Pro Matte is a new product, but this keeps your whole face on. I can literally dance the night away and at the end of the night my makeup hasn't moved and there is just some oil in my t-zone area. Nothing a few blotting papers can't handle.


----------



## Queenesq (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm NC50 and I use Lancome Teint Idole in 470C, MUFE #177, Marc Jacobs 84 Medium, Estée Lauder Sandalwood,  NARS Luminous formula and its Sheer Glow formula in Macao.  I also use Bobbi Brown in Warm Almond (6.5) and Dior Skin 60 Mocha (kinda red for me right now).  For oily girls, you might want to try Estee Lauder Doublewear or the Lancome as a long wearing foundation.  For drug store brands I recommend Revlon Colorstay (I use Caramel) or the Maybelline Fit Me foundation.  I bought Coconut.   It's too red for me right now, but will be perfect in the summer.  Hopefully you can find something lighter than these items for a NC45 complexion.  Foundations are hard to find but its a fun research project.   You should consider a good primer too.  Many WOC with oily skin love the Becca Matte primer.  Good luck!


----------

